# Uber app acting weird today.



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

I keep getting booted off line in the middle of a trip. Anyone else experiencing this? I have to close the app and completely restarted for it let me go back online.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

UberChiefPIT said:


> I keep getting booted off line in the middle of a trip. Anyone else experiencing this? I have to close the app and completely restarted for it let me go back online.


 it's done that to me a couple times
in the past few days 
I believe after the reboot when I ended the trip
and I still got paid properly though


----------



## blueberrypancake (Oct 10, 2021)

I had this or a similar problem yesterday (Dec 12, 2021, Sunday). The driver app kept kicking me offline each time I pressed the button to go online. Every now and then, I could stay online by force closing the app and clearing the cache. I also restarted the phone. But it wouldn't last for long before I would get kicked offline again, even in the middle of a trip.

I had just finished the 2nd out of a 3-trip CTB, and needed one more trip for the bonus. I feel like this "technical glitch" was a deliberate ploy by Uber to get me to go offline or cancel a trip so that I wouldn't get the $30 CTB bonus. I also had a weird trip (I think it was the 2nd of the 3-trip series) where the pax seemed to be deliberately trying to make the short trip last as long as possible (~10min pickup, long wait to start trip, added a stop in the middle of the trip).

It was also the last night to complete my semi-weekly promo (60 trips for $X, and 20 additional trips for $Y). The problem lasted for ~2 hours (7-9pm) and slowed me down a lot. I spent one hour parked just trying to fix the problem. I finished the 60-trip promo (I was already really close to finishing it), but missed the 80-trip one.

Does anyone really believe that this multi-billion dollar company with highly paid software engineers happens to have all these technical problems with the driver app constantly? How do some of these problems even get pushed into a production environment? How are the engineers and the CTO not fired for incompetence already? Do they even do any software quality assurance/control?

One big problem with Uber's CTB's is that when the app does show you the current status of a CTB (eg, 2/3 consecutive trips completed) -- which it doesn't always do -- it's usually not correct, but off by 1. This type of one-off error is one of the most common computer programming mistakes. How is this not fixed yet? What the error does do is confuse drivers and cause them to keep accepting and completing consecutive rides.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

blueberrypancake said:


> I had this or a similar problem yesterday (Dec 12, 2021, Sunday). The driver app kept kicking me offline each time I pressed the button to go online. Every now and then, I could stay online by force closing the app and clearing the cache. I also restarted the phone. But it wouldn't last for long before I would get kicked offline again, even in the middle of a trip.
> 
> I had just finished the 2nd out of a 3-trip CTB, and needed one more trip for the bonus. I feel like this "technical glitch" was a deliberate ploy by Uber to get me to go offline or cancel a trip so that I wouldn't get the $30 CTB bonus. I also had a weird trip (I think it was the 2nd of the 3-trip series) where the pax seemed to be deliberately trying to make the short trip last as long as possible (~10min pickup, long wait to start trip, added a stop in the middle of the trip).
> 
> ...


I have the exact problem you describe on my iPad Pro I open the app on me cell phone to finish the ride before a reset. Sometimes I need to reboot the tablet to correct. 

I do run the “auto-accept” during CTB’s and after successfully claiming a missed 14.50 CTB, i learned UBER can see the auto-accept activated.


----------



## SlikkRikk (Sep 25, 2016)

This thing is still super jacked up. Try to see my earnings info? Naw, you did 9 rides but um we're only showing 3 because reasons. Try to look at the details of a particular ride? We can't find that page, who knows where it went! Try to sign up for the Uber Visa debit card, oops, something went wrong.

Get it together, Guber!


----------

